
Show HN: Freelance Debt, zero-risk debt collection for freelancers - ryanckulp
http://www.freelancedebt.com
======
tshtf
Yet another financial services startup that didn't want to spend the $0 for an
SSL certificate...

~~~
orchard
Friend of this team. They're using PaidAPI.com (yc alum) to warehouse all
invoices, so no SSL needed on static site.

------
a-dub
Having 1099'd for large institutions that were total shit at cutting checks on
any reasonable timescale, I've put a lot of thought into this.

What I really wanted was a third party that would do the dirty work that _I_
was also contractually bound to as well.

"I'm very sorry to hear about your problems with the billing firm.
Unfortunately I cannot call them off, discontinue using them or even bill
further hours until your account with them is current as they function as both
a billing agency and a creditor. If I do so, I risk a significant financial
and legal exposure as part of the contract I signed with them."

------
kaustin2440
Awesome idea, think it can work for boutique service firms just as well as
freelancers. Always very difficult for the little guy to collect from the
Fortune 500 Co or even the heavily backed startup..

------
ryanckulp
Hi guys,

I believe there's a huge advantage to a 3rd party doing your "dirty work." In
my personal freelance career I've experienced many cases of customers ignoring
clients, until a lawyer or debt collection agency gets involved.

We built this to be the latter, and involve the former if necessary.

To getting paid,

Ryan / Freelance Debt crew

~~~
MCRed
Debt collection agencies have not legal right/power to collect debts under the
FDCPA. All someone has to do (if they are savvy enough to know this) is send
you a cease and desist. Virtually every debt collection agency out there knows
this and simply ignores the c&D until the victim, er, target gets a lawyer.
But in doing so, they incur statutory fines of $1,000 per incident in many
cases.

Are you simply going after the people who don't know they don't owe you money
because they don't have a contractual relationship with you?

~~~
rahimnathwani
The FDCPA doesn't apply to debts owed by businesses.

------
brbsix
What does "zero-risk" mean, in the context of debt collection?

